# WOC - Grand Duos



## iadoremac (Feb 9, 2009)

Interested to know what you guys think of this collection and what you may or may not be buying.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm loving the sound of love rock, moon river and grand duo.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I am thinking grand duo and love rock too


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the look Light over Dark, Grand Duo, Love Rock and Earth to Earth.  I can't wait to see them in person :0)


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 9, 2009)

By looking at the pics, this looks like another collection that I'll pass on. I could change my mind when I see it in person though.


----------



## entyce08 (Feb 9, 2009)

i was hoping for a taj mahal (nars) type color but i don't think it's going down........but i'm leaning toward love rock and earth to earth.......and maybe moon river.


----------



## damsel (Feb 9, 2009)

passing... i have more than enough blushes. plus, i don't like the way they look


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see these in person. This is the only collection that I've been interested in for 2009 so far.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_passing... i have more than enough blushes. plus, i don't like the way they look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the glowy look but I find the MSF's tend to be more glittery than I prefer. Unless the formulation has changed and the pearl is finer than past MSF's, I think I can work with my existing blushes, highlighters and bronzers to achieve the similar effect. 

Looking forward at future collections, mixing my current blushes up with the High-Light Powders June's Naked Honey collection and the Beauty Powder Blushes & Bronzers in May's Style Warriors collection look like a good option. Plus, Style Warriors is going to have special LE animal print packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

I guess I'll wait till I see the MSF's in person. At this moment, it looks like a pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I dunno either


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 11, 2009)

I need to see them in person too. I'm not bowled over by the mineralize blushes I already have so these need to be a better format.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 28, 2009)

just saw swatches of this love rock and moon river look really light i think i will go with grand duo and intenso


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_By looking at the pics, this looks like another collection that I'll pass on. I could change my mind when I see it in person though._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_passing... i have more than enough blushes. plus, i don't like the way they look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*x__________________*


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pass.


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

I might pass them as well since the swatches are really sheer on the nc20's, so it must be mega sheer on my skin tone.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

is all I gotta say on this one.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_just saw swatches of this love rock and moon river look really light i think i will go with grand duo and intenso_

 


those are the twoi want :/ love rock and moon river.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm passing on this collection. The swatches don't impress me.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I am looking at Moon River, Love Rock, Intenso and Earth to Earth.

I have alot of the Sonic Chic ones already though...but I really want one of those light ones because I missed out on Lightscapade.

I can't decide if I want to try Love Rock or else wait for the Sugar Sweet MSF.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2009)

Omg these got released here in Australia!! I love blush and these look amazing so I'm gonna check them out tomorrow ladies. I will let you know how pigmented they are and try to do some swatches... once I get some dang batteries :/ My list includes:

Love Rock
Intenso 
Grand Duo or Moon River or Hot Planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't decide!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 4, 2009)

Saw them in person last weekend and the MA tried Intenso on me. I liked the colour, will get it this weekend, I think.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2009)

Well after work I ventured into the city to have a closer look at the new Grand Duo's. I was pretty excited about it all day and I practically ran to the MAC counter. Okay now - ladies _don't_ over look these blushes. They are comparable to Nars IMO. Very pigmented, smooth and buttery texture, and the melange side is not chunky glitter at all. It's kind of like the loose Beauty Powders in pressed form and is very finely milled. 

I ended up with Grand Duo and Hot Planet. Grand Duo is a gorgeous raspberry pink and Hot Planet is a warm coral orange. Intenso was also gorgeous and lives up to it's name! It's a really intense red/orange. Moon River and Love Rock were very pretty too but maybe more suited to girls with cool, fair skin. They were quite frosty/ashy on my NW45 skin. I didn't really get to play with the other two, Earth to Earth and Light Over Dark as they were in use. I'm really happy with my two purchases and will get swatches up as soon as I get those batteries :x


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks spectrolite!..I have been waiting for months for this collection!!!I am def gettin love rock,intenso,grand duo and hot planet..the intial swatches that were posted was very sheer,but the recent swatches are really gorgeous..cant wait!


----------



## zerin (Mar 6, 2009)

I have just seen many pics of the grand duos. I'm loving Intenso, Love Rock, Grand Duo, Moonstone and maybe...Hot Planet lol....I want them all!!! I heard these are perm?? Not sure... =S

It's suppose to release on the 12th this month in North America...I wonder if my pro store has it out already (sometimes they do) lol....I'm gonna call them tomorrow before I head out.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 6, 2009)

Pass for me too.  They're pretty and all, but not must have IMO.  I'd rather have more Dazzleglass and Style Warriors.


----------



## IvyTrini (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought only one blush-so far!  I got Grand Duo which is gorgeous!!  The mono side is plum with a gold shimmer and the melange side has light pink/dark pink/dark bronze veining.  The shimmer is not large and chunky at all and provides a thin veil of shimmer.  The blush is very finely milled.  I think I also like Light to Dark (on me it looks more like a bronzer).  Hot Planet is also really interesting, may have to get that one too!
I'm NW 45


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 7, 2009)

I am passing on this collection.  If the blushes are anything like the mineralize blushes from Sonic Chic Collection, they really wont have any staying power.


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm passing on this collection too.  As much as I love mineralized skinfinishes, that's how much I unlove mineralized blushes.  After seeing swatches, there's nothing for me.


----------



## zerin (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought Love Rock and noticed if I put too much it will ends up looking too frosty ashy =S (in pics) .....all of them are super pigmented and very shimmery!....so I'd have to apply it with an angle blush / 188 brush and buff it  out and not put too much. 

I would definitely recommend Hot Planet (a pinky plum shade: this one's my fave), Grand Duo (solid side reminds me of Nars Crazed blush), Intenso (solid side is a bit similar to Mac Merrily blush) , and Earth to Earth ....I LOVE ThESE!

I love the ones that have the gold marblelized sides.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 10, 2009)

I like Hot Planet, Intenso, and Earth to Earth. Don't think I will be buying them though.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought grand duo and its absolutely pretty and very natural looking. giving my cheeks a nice glow


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the look of Love Rock, and Moon River, which are very pretty, but I'm afraid they won't show up or look good on yellow toned skin. I'll probably have to see them in person, first. If all else fails, I'm probably going to get Intenso, which looks AMAZING.


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I bought Love Rock and noticed if I put too much it will ends up looking too frosty ashy =S (in pics) .....all of them are super pigmented and very shimmery!....so I'd have to apply it with an angle blush / 188 brush and buff it out and not put too much. 

I would definitely recommend Hot Planet (a more pinkier version of Nars Sin Blush : this one's my fave), Grand Duo (solid side reminds me of Nars Crazed blush), Intenso (solid side is a bit similar to Mac Merrily blush) , and Earth to Earth ....I LOVE ThESE!

I love the ones that have the gold marblelized sides._

 

do you not like the golden glow light over dark gives? is there another better one u think for the golden glow?


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 11, 2009)

Let's see.. I bought intenso, hot planet, and light over dark.. I will probably go back for Grand Duo


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_By looking at the pics, this looks like another collection that I'll pass on. I could change my mind when I see it in person though._

 
Ditto. We'll see.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 11, 2009)

i just bought Grand Duo and Hot Planet. I will post them on my face as soon as they arrive. they look gorgeous.


----------



## shyste (Mar 11, 2009)

Pass for me too......


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 12, 2009)

Intenso will be mine...


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 12, 2009)

$22?!!!  Good lawd that's a lotta money!!!!  I take back what I said earlier LOL


----------



## sweetie (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_$22?!!! Good lawd that's a lotta money!!!! I take back what I said earlier LOL_

 

For those that can buy at Macy's, I don't know if it applies to all stores but I bought a few of the grand duos at my Macy's today and they were giving $10 rewards for every $50 you spend storewide all weekend.  Plus mine rang up for $21 for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  HTH


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I checked these out today.  I came home with Moon River -- but I'm still on the fence as to whether or not this was a good purchase.  Here's what I thought of them:

I'm NC40. Asian. Yellow undertones.  Black/Brown eyes and hair.

Moon River - I missed out on Lightscapade for I wanted this one just for the swirly side.  The very sweet MA went to find one for me that had more of the swirly side for me!  Anyway, on me, the color is very light.  I *think* it is lighter than Dainty on me actually.  I prefer Dainty rather that this one for blush but honestly, I find Dainty a bit too light too so I'll probably try and swap that now.  The marbled side is a whitish neutral sheen on me -- if I remember trying on Lightscapade before, Lightscapade showed up more silvery cool on me.

Light over Dark - This one was very pretty!  I didn't try this one on, just swatched on my hand.  I wasn't really looking for a bronzer/highlighter but it's a great combo if you need one.  I prefer my Metal Rock MSF and Shooting Star MSF.  However, having the highlighter in there makes it a nice package.  I would have bought this if I didn't have those other bronzing MSFs.

Intenso - I liked this one but when I tried it on, it looked alot like Gleeful and Merrily on me.  If you don't have either of those, you should consider this.  It's very pretty "intense" rose.  The MA put way too much on at first because he didn't realize it was so pigmented.  I passed on this because I had Merrily.

Earth to Earth - I wanted to like this one...but I just didn't in person.  The blush side doesn't do much for me when I tried it on, it shimmers and sparkles, but the color is pretty close to my skintone and it's kinda flat and boring.  The purple marble side was really pretty on my hand but when we put it on my cheek, it just looked muddy and messy with the blush side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I passed on this.

Grand Duo - This one was super gorgeous!  But also super similar to Love Thing, which I had.  If you don't have Love Thing, you should get this one!  I liked the highlighting side too.  I didn't both trying this one on.

Love Rock - This was another one that I wanted to love...but when I tried it on my face, it looked really ashy and fake and not good.  The pink just didn't blend well with my skin and skintone and I love pinks!  The MA even said it didn't really work for me and steered me away from it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hot Planet - This was so weird, the blush color looked purple plum in the pan but then when it was on my hand, it came out more deep rose.  I didn't actually think this one was super unique, so I passed on this too. 

Overall, alot of them are similar to the Sonic Chic ones and aren't that unique in my opinion.  However, if you are looking for a certain color to round out your collection they are worth getting.  My pics would be Grand Duo, Intenso, and Light Over Dark for anyone my skin tone.

As a bonus, the MA showed me what he had in testers in Sugar Sweet!!  We tried on both MSFs and I love them both!  They are pretty sheer, but it was a nice glow.  Perfect topping is a bit cooler and Refined warmer -- but super super sheer.  Bubbles lipstick is really pretty!  I don't know if I'd wear it alone but he suggested mixing it in with other lipsticks.  The lipglosses were really pretty in person but I didn't try them on.  Swatched some of the shade sticks -- the cream one is pretty!  Dear Cupcake seems like a hard color to wear, pigment, but seems like it would sit on top of your skin.  Sugarshot was a nice cream with slight sparkle but a little chunky to work with.  Aquavert was smooth, and pigmented minty green.  I missed out on that one before, so I might pick that one up.  

The MA was so nice, he kinda talked me out of buying more of the Grand Duos since I really liked the MSFs in Sugarsweet and I had alot of the Sonic Chic blushes.  I ended up signing up for an event they are having next weekend for Sugarsweet.

Anyway, hope that helps you guys!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 13, 2009)

Brought intenso. which i love!!!! Loverock and moon river were not working for my dark skin, i think there too cool,( swatched the on my hand not my cheeks though.

Agree with above post on light over dark and grand duo. As for hot planet and earth to earth they didn't grab my attention, so i didn't even bother but I'll probably get one more just bcuz i love mineralize blushes and msf's cuz they are just sooo damn pretty.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_For those that can buy at Macy's, I don't know if it applies to all stores but I bought a few of the grand duos at my Macy's today and they were giving $10 rewards for every $50 you spend storewide all weekend.  Plus mine rang up for $21 for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  HTH_

 
Really? Usually things like that don't apply to cosmetics. If it does, looks like I'll be getting myself love rock then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know if Friday counts?


----------



## sweetie (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Really? Usually things like that don't apply to cosmetics. If it does, looks like I'll be getting myself love rock then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know if Friday counts?_

 
Yes Friday should count.  It started today through the weekend.  The lady also said that I could combine receipts so she wrote how much I had left over (like $30 or so) and if I shop again through the weekend and spend $20 more then I can combine the two and get another $10 reward.  I hope it's going on at all Macy's.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 13, 2009)

Another girl said her's rang up $21 at Macy's too....

I just can't imagine why they are 21.00 or 22.50 for 3.2g when a MSF is 10g for 27.00 baffles me.....But oh well...


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 13, 2009)

I limited myseld to only 1. I got HOT PLANET.


----------



## zerin (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_do you not like the golden glow light over dark gives? is there another better one u think for the golden glow?_

 
I think this would be the best as a golden glow highlight when mixed and used.

You can also use the gold marble side of Intenso and Hot Planet too.


----------



## Mamalicious (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_$22?!!! Good lawd that's a lotta money!!!! I take back what I said earlier LOL_

 
Haha I paid 22,50 Euro's for it.. They just changed the dollar sign for the Euro sign..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I bought Intenso and the color is really... Intense... The solid side is a great pinkish red, and the marbelized side just gives a nice pinky glow on my skin, I really love it. (Im a *NW40* in Studio Fix by the way)
 If I apply too much I will look like a clown lol.. They are sooo pigmented
This is my first mineralize blush so I dont have any comparisons but I really like this kind of blushes..!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't wait to check these out when I look at Sugar sweet next week.  I probably won't buy anything, but they look exciting none the less.


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 13, 2009)

I went to MAC today...the BF surprised me b/c I had a hard week.  I had my eye on Intenso, but it was already sold out.  I did get to swatch it though...it really does look very, very similar to Merrily on NW50 skin as well.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 14, 2009)

Ladies which one these you think might have a petticoat effect on nw45 skin? TIA

* I'm thinking love rock....


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Mar 14, 2009)

These are spectacular. I bought Intenso and Hot Planet. I want to return Intenso for Light Over Dark but I can't part with it just yet. I'll probably end up with all 3.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i just bought Grand Duo and Hot Planet. I will post them on my face as soon as they arrive. they look gorgeous._

 

They arrived...where's the pics mama!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 14, 2009)

tomorrow i promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wasnt feeling too good today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lady cramps, ugh...)


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm sick as a doooog umm..i wanted to go and check them out :/


----------



## miss anna (Mar 15, 2009)

I just check out Grand Duo collec. & these are my opinions. they are all shimmery & make my cheeks glowy.. i luv the texture & the pigmentation of these blushes.
Moon River: might be similar to Dainty..looks pretty in the pan but meh & boring on my NC40 skin
Love Rock: this is pretty,better suited w/ cool,fair skin but i bet it will look like crap on my tan with yellow tones skin
Earth to Earth: neutral to warm peach. not unique enough to get my attention.
Grand Duo: this is so pretty,berry pink color w/ shimmer. i might come back to get this. the MAC SA told me to get this for my skintone..
Hot Planet: this is the only one i got. the mono side is a pretty plum color & the MSF is like this gorgeous copper.i really like this color.
Light Over Dark: this one looks boring to me, even when swatched.
Intenso: this is similar to Merrily from Sonic Chic collec. i skip this one bcoz i have Merrily.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 15, 2009)

I really love intenso!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Indian Barbie you are so gorgeous!! Love your avatar pic.

I think I might go back for Love Rock even though it is kind of frosty. I might be able to blend it down. It's just too pretty for me to forget about >_<


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_tomorrow i promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wasnt feeling too good today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lady cramps, ugh...)_

 
I understand...we are on the same schedule!!!

I ended up with Grand Duo, Moon River and Love Rock......I am still on the fence about Hot Planet so I need your swatches!!!


----------



## legolinae (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mamalicious* 

 
_Haha I paid 22,50 Euro's for it.. They just changed the dollar sign for the Euro sign..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
In France it's 24€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I think that I'm going to buy Light Over Dark and that's all (maybe Intenso...)


----------



## Blkbderfly (Mar 15, 2009)

I picked up Intenso and I really like it a lot!


----------



## Blkbderfly (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I really love intenso!_

 
Me too!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 16, 2009)

just came back and go intenso.


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Mar 16, 2009)

ooooh picked up Grand Duo.....soooo pretty. 

I am a NC44 and its was subtle rasberry sexiness! 

Very pretty although the price hurt my feelings....


----------



## Cocopuff (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blkbderfly* 

 
_Me too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Intenso only for me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_tomorrow i promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wasnt feeling too good today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lady cramps, ugh...)_

 

*cough* gag* If I was holding my breath I would be in some serious ass trouble waiting on you and your CP time!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2009)

ok ..thats it ..tomorrow I'm going to get some ..I was waiting for thursday ..but no I can't wait :/

I want all 7, but Moon river heard it wasn't too friendly on warm skintone..and love rock looks like tippy + blonde msf ...so yes only need 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I know I'm sad..I can't help it.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2009)

I want back in and swatched Love Rock for a 4th time AND Moon River but thankfully I came home empty handed.. except for that pink hello kitty nail polish BUT yeah.. they just didn't work on my NW45 skin no matter how much I tried to will them to *cry* It's sad when you love a colour but it does not love you.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

I picked up "Light over dark" ...thats the one that stood out the most to me.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*cough* gag* If I was holding my breath I would be in some serious ass trouble waiting on you and your CP time!!!_

 

itook pics yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i can post'em tonite [email protected] time. girl u know how it is!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

okie doke. first off lemme say i officially hate PC's now. they always suck at least 5 layers of pigmentation out of my photos and i notice my Mac doesn't do that. 

so anyway,


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 19, 2009)

I have HOT PLANET and have used the Melange side as a cheek highlight everyday since I purchased it. It looks good with every blush hat I've worn (EDM B&B, EGMINERALS BORACAY ISLAND,  HOT PLANET blush side). I really like it.


----------



## amber_j (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Let's see.. I bought intenso, hot planet, and light over dark.. I will probably go back for Grand Duo_

 
Those are the ones I want to get as well. But so far I've managed to resist temptation and have left them in my shopping basket on the MAC website...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_It's sad when you love a colour but it does not love you._

 
Ain't that the truth!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I want back in and swatched Love Rock for a 4th time AND Moon River but thankfully I came home empty handed.. except for that pink hello kitty nail polish BUT yeah.. they just didn't work on my NW45 skin no matter how much I tried to will them to *cry* It's sad when you love a colour but it does not love you._

 

LOL.  I know how you feel.  I think I'm in denial...I don't think Moon River really works for me but I can't part with it to return it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah!!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Hot planet and Light over Dark are really pretty guys. You should really check them out!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 24, 2009)

I got Grand Duo. It REALLY gave me a pretty glow. I tried on Hot Planet and it was too sheer on me.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you gals swirl the two colors together or pick and choose. If you use just one, what brush are you using? The 187 is kinda big...

I got Light Over dark and am still deciding if I like it.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Do you gals swirl the two colors together or pick and choose. If you use just one, what brush are you using? The 187 is kinda big...

I got Light Over dark and am still deciding if I like it._

 
The only one I have is Moon River and it's light/sheer, so, I've been using the MAC 165 (? the one from BBR) brush actually.

Do you have the 188?  Maybe that will work better for you with Light Over Dark.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Do you gals swirl the two colors together or pick and choose. If you use just one, what brush are you using? The 187 is kinda big...

I got Light Over dark and am still deciding if I like it._

 
^^I pick and choose. Sometimes I do the swirl but mostly I apply the solid side first and then highlight with the melange. I use my 116 blush brush to apply. Works like a charm


----------



## HerShe (Mar 25, 2009)

I wasn't that impressed when I first heard about the grand duo's then I took a little trip to MAC and feel in love with Intenso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


....I HAD TO HAVE IT


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Do you gals swirl the two colors together or pick and choose. If you use just one, what brush are you using? The 187 is kinda big...

I got Light Over dark and am still deciding if I like it._

 
I am using the 109.  It is a nice density and nice and small.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 26, 2009)

I got Light over Dark and Earth to Earth. I didnt really like earth to earth since it didnt do much other than look like a  pseudo highlighter. So I exchanged it for Hot Planet, which wasnt there when I first got the blushes. 

I love love Hot Planet!! And I got them for 21 bucks too at Macy's on the first day it came out
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.I'm  NC 50 in the satinfinish


----------



## NubianHoneii (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_I wasn't that impressed when I first heard about the grand duo's then I took a little trip to MAC and feel in love with Intenso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


....I HAD TO HAVE IT 



_

 
Same thing happened to me! Went in to mac to get some studio fix, came out with the studio fix and my new lover, intenso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for the summer because i know with sexy wet curly summer hair and summerish make up, glowy cheeks will look fab.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blkbderfly* 

 
_I picked up Intenso and I really like it a lot!_

 
Is it similar to Merrily on your skin? How did you like the other colors?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_Is it similar to Merrily on your skin? How did you like the other colors?_

 
On me, NC40, Merrily and Intenso (tested at the store) were very similar -- Merrily is a teensy bit more "red" while Intenso was a teensy bit more "deep red rose".


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay folks, I just have to say that NARS' Taos is way more intense than Intenso (depending on how you apply it, it can also be worn subtly), plus NARS blushes are the business.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Okay folks, I just have to say that NARS' Taos is way more intense than Intenso (depending on how you apply it, it can also be worn subtly), plus NARS blushes are the business.  Just throwing that out there._

 
I agree -- I swatched them both in the store and I loved Taos sooo much better.

Unfortunately, I can't wear NARS blushes...so sad.  They break me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It took me 10 blushes from NARS to realize this and I had to get rid of all of them.  

I still think NARS blushes are the best too (if you can wear them).  

But I do love MAC's MSFs!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_I agree -- I swatched them both in the store and I loved Taos sooo much better.

Unfortunately, I can't wear NARS blushes...so sad. They break me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took me 10 blushes from NARS to realize this and I had to get rid of all of them. 

I still think NARS blushes are the best too (if you can wear them). 

But I do love MAC's MSFs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OH NO! Poor you, thats like beings allergic to chocolate. How can something sooo delicious and irrestible make you suffer....oh the cruelty


----------



## trulyobsessed (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_On me, NC40, Merrily and Intenso (tested at the store) were very similar -- Merrily is a teensy bit more "red" while Intenso was a teensy bit more "deep red rose"._

 
I have both merrily and intenso and i think they are very similar. Merrily is just a tad bit deeper but very close in color IMO. 

I will suggest Intenso, it so so gorgeous on the skin!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 31, 2009)

I must agree with all the intenso lovers! It's sooo sexy. Its a subtle bright blush (if that makes sense) and i really like my light over dark, multi-purpose as a bronzer, highlighter and/or blush.


----------



## allison1998 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_I wasn't that impressed when I first heard about the grand duo's then I took a little trip to MAC and feel in love with Intenso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


....I HAD TO HAVE IT 



_

 
The same thing happened to me.  I never even wear blush...then I saw Earth to Earth and I loved it.  Someone on an other board reminded me that the solid side looked like Nuance...and so I got it.  I love it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am on the fence about Intenso...I am thinking it might be too intense for me


----------

